# need a place to hunt



## hunterbear2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

hi , my name is tim i have a 9 year son name hunter i leave in flowery branch ga. we need a place to bow hunt please call me       
678 316 0156     will pay


----------



## hunterbear2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

looking to bowhunt with my son need land 678 316 0156


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 7, 2012)

moved to the proper forum, good luck.


----------



## GMARK (Jan 7, 2012)

*Club*

Checkout these clubs in Franklin County.  You can PM Wornout Trails for more info. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=614289

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=338878

Good luck!


----------



## 06 Strat (Jan 12, 2012)

*Club in Putnam County Looking for 4 Members*

We are a small club with only 8 members total that has been in existance for 44 years. The 360 acres are divided into 9 equal sections. Each member hunts their own section. Section selection is determined by seniority. You are allowed to hunt other members section with that members explicit permission. Camp available with electricity. Logging roads run through property so access is not a problem. Approximately 60% 15+ year old pine, the balance good hardwoods with creek bottoms. We are a modified QDM club with spead/point minimums and doe limits. We are primarily family based, looking for men that want to teach their sons/daughters the art of deer hunting. Membership is ~$600.00 per member, children of members under 16 hunt that members section and there is no charge for them. Members are not allowed to bring guest hunters until the first Monday after Thanksgiving. If you want to bait and shoot, shoot anything that passes within range, go to the woods in the middle of the day and burn up amunnition or hunt other members sections without permission, we're not interested. If you have interest feel free to call me at 678-787-3877.


----------



## gotta biggn (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a 215 acre tract. It has never been leased. I need to lease it. Bow only in Bibb county.


----------



## jimbos103 (Feb 11, 2012)

i have 1200 acres in green co  looking for good members $600.00 dues  for more details call me at 770-262-2378


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 23, 2012)

I have room for 4 members with a camphouse. Campground, cleaning station, between benevolence and lumpkin ga great hunting and felowship. Call mike at 352-427-4985 for details FOR ONLY $1000.00 PER MEMBER


----------

